# How do you store your RAW



## kmaldona (Mar 18, 2014)

I am wanting to store my daily dog's food in plastic containers because the plastic bags leak blood when thawed.

What did everyone come up for a solution.

Thanks


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Deep freezer and a dog fridge


----------



## kmaldona (Mar 18, 2014)

What type of containers?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

plastic. they do crack even though it's pretty heavy duty

excuse my nasty kitchen


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

actually, sp far only the tops cracked. not sure why. so it doesn't leak and I still use thrm. I have like 15 of them and buy 200 lbs at a time

and then lug it to the 3rd floor, then package it in containers. lots of fun


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I separate the bulk orders into zip lock bags and refreeze. I thaw those bags in a large plastic container to catch any mess, but I try to only semi-thaw when I separate each meal to eliminate at least some of the leaks. I make/separate a days worth of food at once and store those in plastic containers. I refreeze the zip locks until I finish what is in them. The next day, I go about thawing some more food out again and repeat the process.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I save my 2qt green tripe deli containers and reuse them for anything that will fit in them. 6 duck necks fit perfectly. There is no leakage. I usually put 2-3 days worth of meals in a tote and thaw at room temp or in the drawers of my dog food(and beer) fridge. The drawers hold any drippings from the packages. My fridge has a tray that fits across the bottom with a 1" lip around to contain any other blood/juice from the meat. I've also saved some containers from bulk salads or ice cream to set bags in for thawing. I still get messes, lol....though the deli containers are really nice and no mess.


----------



## AnyaGSD (May 22, 2014)

we do a month at a time. use zip lock bags and freeze all but a couple days. Those go in a mini fridge in our garage only for her food. Some leakage but at least its only in a dedicated fridge


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I break down chickens and portion into Ziplock freezer bags. The individual baths go into a large Ziplock in 3 day portions, then into the freezer. I keep 3 days out at a time. Those bags are stored in a Lexan container inside a drawer in the fridge. 

IMO, if you are getting pools of fluid in your refrigerator, you should look at containing things better.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

i have freezer bags for 2 days worth, I semi thaw enough to get a meal out (my girl likes frozen). When they are frozen I keep them in the dog freezer in the garage, but when I thaw I get a big bowl in my kitchen and put the bag in it to thaw in case it drips.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

FoodSaver. Look for online coupon deals before ordering, usually a bunch of them available. We got the FoodSaver® GameSaver® Bronze , the outdoor models are little more heavy duty. Will upgrade to a higher model next time for less down time between multiple bag seals. This will seal meaty bones and marrow bones, they will not leak in frig, freezer (will store frozen indefinitely without freezer burn!) or while being warmed in hot water in the sink. Every now and then you will have to reseal a bag or redo the whole thing, but seems to be minimal. StaVac bags (on Amazon) work well and are cheaper than FoodSaver brand bags.

Ziplock plastic containers for tripe.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I make 40-60 lb batches and use Ziploc plastic containers....each one holds enough for 2 days plus....put in chest freezer and always have 2 in the fridge upstairs ( thawing or thawed ) for feeding.

I used to use Ziploc baggies but using the containers seems more economical over the long haul and easier all the way around.


SuperG


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a big chest freezer... dethawing is very messy business so I don't use my fridge to dethaw, I just throw the stuff in the sink or use a big tupperware container. I do use one of the bottom drawers in my fridge to throw the dog stuff into if I'm going to be using it for a couple days. I line it with paper towels and clean it with vinegar water.

I do large bulk orders and will spend a few hours once everything is thawed packing stuff into ziploc bags for daily portions. A separate chest or upright freezer for the dogs really is the way to go... I bought mine new because I wanted the warranty but you can get them pretty cheap off Craigslist.


----------



## Subdolus (Jul 28, 2014)

We portion things out into either ziploc bags or recycled lunch meat tupperware; we've got a fridge and a standalone freezer in the basement, so that gets use to store what doesn't fit in the upstairs fridge.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

When I fed raw, I left everything packaged in the freezer. It happened to be enough for about a week at a time. Then I'd defrost it as the last batch was running out, and store it in a flat tray (the one's we eat crawfish out of), uncovered in the fridge. Only have one fridge, so their food goes with ours. 
The reason for leaving it uncovered is to prevent bacterial (anaerobic) growth and the meat actually stays fresher that way and I can take out more than two-three days worth at a time. 
I portioned out my organs into ziplocks and put a couple on the tray as needed. If I needed to divide main meals, I used ziplocks and just divied out so that I'd have even amounts/meals.


----------

